# Your pigment collection and how they rate?



## askewchick (Apr 13, 2005)

What pigments do you have and how do they rate?

Tan (***) - a little too sheer for my liking, but a nice neutral.
Melon (****) - I prefer this as a highlighter as it adds a subtle golden cast.
Frost (**) - Not bad, but very glittery!  
Violet (*****) - Love this!  A nice shimmery bright purple that isn't too dark!
Grape (****) - A great liner color when used wet!
Maroon (****) - Same as Grape.
Blue (*****) - This is an awesome bright shimmery blue that reminds me of Freshwater e/s.
Green (*****) - The only true mid-green I've found with suitable shimmer that isn't too dark.
Gold (*****) - I love this as a wash because it has a yellow tone instead of being metal.
Kitschmas (***) - A change from the usual creamy colored highlighters.
Blue Brown (****) - This is nice as a multi-dimensional liner.
Golden Olive (*****) - A gem!  This is one of the best out there!
Pink Opal (*****) - I like this as a highlighter with any cool toned shadows.
Pink Pearl (****) - This rocks because it is completely unlike any other shadow or shadestick.
Vanilla (*****) - A great neutral highlighter that can be paired with anything.
Old Gold (*****) - Very nice green tarnished mid-gold.
Fairylite (***) - A neutral satin with some glitter in it for oomph!

Waiting for Steel Blue, Coco Beach, Rose, Kelly Green and White Gold in swaps!


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Golden Olive (****): The first pigment I've bought, amazing green and gold!
Bright Fuchsia (***/2): Very intense color, only great for a liner or inner crease
Old Gold (****): Great as well, although I just have a sample I use it almoste everyday
White Frost (***): Good use as a highlghter on the brow bone but too simple for me!
Melon (****): Not received yet but when my MA used it on me it looked fantabulous ;-)
Copper Sparkle (*****): Mhh i looove it! It makes my eyes pop!


----------



## mymymai (Apr 13, 2005)

White Gold (**) Okay, not really outstanding
Vanilla (****) Great highlighter
Frost (*****) I adore this color.  Glitter gets everywhere, but it is worth it!
Pink Opal (*) Not enough flash (opal flash)
Farylite (1/2) Not really liking this one
Melon (***) Nice color for work
Old Gold (*****) You'd have to pry this out of my cold dead hands first
Gold (*****) Love the color, application, everything!
Green Olive (*****) Again, very nice.  Beautiful color.
True Chartreuse (****) Nice bright color, but I don't like texture
Yellow (**) Bright, but no one of my favorites
Red (***) Nice bright red...too bad it isn't eye safe
Bright Fuchsia (****) Great color, but I have reactions to this color
Pink (**) Plain pink, nothing spectacular.
Pink Pearl (*****) Superb color, another I'd take to the grave with me.
All Girl (**) Cute but doesn't go on easily to give intensity seen in jar.
Rose (****) Lovely color
Violet (*****) Perfect purple for me (NW20)
French Violet (**) Nice color, but again, don't like the texture
Steel Blue (**) Okay color, but hard to pair it with others
Clear Blue Sky (****) Spectacular color
Dark Soul (*) meh
Black (**) Decent black
Platinum (*****) Beautiful bright color, goes on so smoothly.
Copper (*****) Beautiful bright color, goes on so smoothly.
Rich Purple (**) A little too dark
Landscape Green (*) Unremarkable green
Deep Blue Green (***) Nice color, but a little dark
Pink Bronze (**) Pretty, but doesn't really do it for me
Burnt Burgundy (*) meh
Royal Blue (****) Spectacular color, just stunning
Ruby Red (*****) I adore this color.  It works so well with my skintone.
Kitschmas (*) Too much hype
Grape (**) Pretty, but can make one look bruised
Deep Purple (*) okay
Acid Orange (****) Luv it and its dual color
Golden Lemon (**) Nice, but awfully messy
Chartreuse (****) Love the brightness of the color, but not the texture
Teal (***) Pretty
Kelly Green (*****) Lovely green with just enough sparkle
Blue Storm (***) Nice, but too close to Naval Blue
Naval Blue (***) Nice
Cornflower (*****) Excellent dual chromatic blue


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

Tan (*****) LOVE THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pink Opal (***) Pretty
Fairylite (***) Pretty
Melon (*****) ONE OF MY FAVES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Old Gold (*****) LOVE THIS 
Gold (*****) LOVE IT
Green Olive (*****) LOVE IT
Bright Fuchsia (****) Very pretty color
Pink (**) Meaahh... it's ok.
Pink Pearl (*****) ONE OF MY FAVES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All Girl (***) I only use this lips only
Rose (*****) ONE OF MY FAVES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Violet (*****) Near perfect purple
Clear Blue Sky (****) *Outrageously pretty*
Dark Soul (****) love it
Copper Sparkle (*****) ONE OF MY FAVES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deep Blue Green (****)  LOVE IT 
Pink Bronze (****) Pretty
Ruby Red (*****) ONE OF MY FAVES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kitschmas (**) it's ok... 
Teal (****) Pretty 
Kelly Green (*****) FAB green
Blue Storm (*****) my FAVORITE blue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cornflower (*****) LOVE IT!!
Coco Beach (*****) LOVE THIS!!
Chocolate Brown (****) love it
Blue Brown (*****) so unique


----------



## Sanne (Apr 13, 2005)

Frost(*) Pretty in the pot, but doesn't do anything on my eyes
All girl(****)Love it! It's a super shiny pink
Blue(***) Love the color, but I don't use it that much
Chartreuse(****)AMAZING color!
Coco beach(**)Nice, but I don't use it that much
Cornflower(*)Weird color, not eye safe..I'm glad I got a free sample of this
Fuchsia(****)I lovelovelove this true frosted fuchsia color, to bad the stayingpower isn't all that
Golden olive(****)amazing color, I should be using more!
Golden lemon(**)If this would be eyesafe, I would use this alot more. Will put this in my blond hair this summer!
Kitschmas(***)beautifull, but I end up using it very little!
Melon(***)Not really my color. Great pigmentation though!
Old gold(**)This looks terrible on me!
Pink Bronze(**)I can't pull of bronze, I'm glas this was a free sample
Rose(*)Love the color, but I hate the texture...I cannot get this on well!
Tan(***)can be used for everything, because the color is so normal! 
Teal(***)I hate it that this one isn't eyesave, it so gorgeous!
Vanilla(**)too gold as a highlighter, too light as a shadow
Violet(*****)MY ALLTIME FAVORITE PIGMENT!
White gold(**)Hate it, I don't like it as a shadow, and I detest it as a highlighter!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2005)

pink opal - love it, use it all the time
rose - love it use it especially on my cheeks (it did go kind of clumpy in its container though?)
fairylite - loved it until I found out it wasn't eye safe.  Still use it on my cheeks and for highlighting.  I guess I'll have to get the new safe formulation

I have a vial of coco beach from the christmas collection that I have only tested once.  It is too dark for me.  I am not allowed to trade yet, but will trade for sure once I can.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I got my first pigment about 5 years ago (Frost)...  I was kinda out of the pigment loop, until this past Christmas.  So, with the exception of Frost, I have amassed all these pigments in the past 5 months...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All Girl (*****)  I love it so much I bought a spare
Kitschmas (***)  Didn't think it was quite worth the hype
Rose (*****)  One of the most versatile pigments, IMO
Fuchsia (****)  Great bright pink
Bright Fuchsia (****)  Got a sample & love it, I NEED a jar now
Fairylite (**)  Kinda blah
Violet (*****)  Violet really makes blue eyes pop, so I bought a spare
Frost (**)  My very 1st pigment, I've had for over 5 years
Pink Opal (***)  Very subtle
White Gold (***) Very subtle
Dark Soul (***)  Great for a smokey eye
Maroon (***)  Pretty, but very dark
Melon (***)  Great natural color
Tan (***)  Great natural color
Blue Brown (**)  This is so neat, but I'm not into browns
Vanilla (***)  A great highlighter
Golden Olive (**)  Pretty, not my color, personally  
Old Gold (***)  Very neat color, don't know what to pair it with
Teal (****)  Just got this and love the color, haven't played with too much
Deep Purple (****)  Much more frosty than people said, I like it
Grape (****)  This one is sparkly & very dense
Deep Blue Green (***)  Neat color, very, very dark
Steel Blue (*****)  Great blue, gold sparkle like Rose
Blue Storm (**)  A bit too dark and blah for me
Blue (*****)  Love it, had to buy a spare
Kelly Green (****)  Like it much more than I thought I would
Frozen White (****)  I like the blue/violet sheen to this one
Coco Beach (***)  Like I said, I'm not into browns
Cornflower (****)  A very pretty blue, not too dark
Pink Bronze (***)  Interesting color, too orangy for me
Gold (**)  I haven't found a great use for this one, but I'm trying
Ruby Red (****)  love it, but why can't MAC have a truly vivid  (frosty) red pigment???
Pink Pearl (*****)  Oh I love it, I only have a sample & NEED much more
Copper Sparkle (****)  I like this one, great sparkle
Silver (****)  Metallics rock
Platinum (****)  Metallics rock
Copper (**)  Metallics rock, although this one less than others
Naked (*)  Got a sample and will *not* get a jar of this one, so blah

Some of my pigment collection...
http://img.makeupalley.com/8/2/8/6/297606.jpeg


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

rose- one of my faves


----------



## bballgirl612 (Apr 13, 2005)

WOW, I have a teenie tiny collection compared to all of you!!
Emerald Green(****) Beautiful but can be a little to dark
Old Gold(*****) GEORGEOUS!
Fairylite(****) Great Highlighter, a little to shimmery


----------



## banana (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a very small collection too:

Tan(*****) one of my favourite makeup products PERIOD.
Silver(*****) a must-have gunmetal grey, especially if you have dark brown eyes
Pink Opal(****) adds OOMPH to smokey eye looks
Blue Storm(***) nice but I don't use it much- glad I only have a sample
Vanilla(**) so blah on me.  oh well it was a free sample


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 31, 2006)

Another tiny collection
Chartreuse(*****)-This is a pretty light green
Tan(****)-this is a beautiful neutral
Vanilla(***)-This is a nice highlight but i cant get highlights to work right for me
Pink bronze(****)-This is pretty a orangy pink
Old gold(****)-this isn't gold,its a green that flashes bronze on me


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 31, 2006)

I couldn't even go through them all and list them! 
My faves are the Pro Metals (all of them), Black Black, Subtle and *MELON*. 

I am also really interested in the new Danse piggies. I haven't played with them too much, but they seem to be similar to what I like in Melon (which mostly has to do with their versatility on different colors of skin).


----------



## geeko (Dec 31, 2006)

wow u girls have a lot of pigments...here goes mine

Azreal blue (*** - i wished it had less silver glitters in it and they were not so chunky)
Accent Red (****  pretty but can't wear it everyday)
Apricot Pink (***** Very pretty. Can be used as cheek color too)
Blue Storm (Haven really worn this color yet so i can't comment)
Chocolate Brown (***** A very nice shade of chocolatey brown)
Cornflower (Jus bought the full bottle of it. Haven tried it)
Dazzleray (***** A great neutral color )
Entremauve (***** A fantastic dark purple shade...easy to blend)
Fuschia (**** Nice but not very wearable)
Fairylite (*** it's just okay for me only)
Golden Lemon (***** VERY nice. A MUST have. Love this)
Golden Olive (***** My favourite green pigment from MAC)
Golder's Green (***** Another great shade of green..looks a bit like golden olive, but golden olive has more golden undertones to it)
Gold dusk (***** very versatile)
Lovely lily (**** a nice wearable purple)
Lily White ( ***** a great neutral color)
Melon (***** My HG highlighter)
NightLight (***** A very nice smoky green pigment)
Naked (*** nothing special about this)
Old gold (**** Unique color)
Pink Bronze (**** A unique color)
Pinked Mauve (***** PRETTY)
Pastorale (***** A very nice shade of pastel green)
Subtle (***** Fantastic texture and color)
Sunnydaze (**** It's nice but i wish there were less chunky glitter)
Shimmertime (***** A great highlighter or eyewash)
Softwash grey (***** very nice violet-grey pigment)
Teal (***** A must have for all teal/turqoise lovers)
Tan (**** quite a nice shade of neutral color)
Rose (*** The glitters are too chunky, hard to blend) 
Vanilla (***** Very versatile)


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 31, 2006)

Deep Blue Green (*****) I love this with Teal Pig. on the lid for a fab smokey eye.

Blue (***) I love this color, but it only got 3 stars 'cause I never wear it.

Tan (*****) This is my favorite pigment. I wear it almost daily. I've dropped it on the floor and scooped it back up with business cards because I adore it so much (maybe I should just get a back up, eh?)

Softwash Grey/sample (****) I read about this color all the time with blues....I've gotten so many compliments on it with other purples.

Apricot Pink/sample (*****) I really should get a full size of this one. I wear it A LOT. My fave. combo with it? Apricot Pink on lid, Tan Pigment on inner V, faded into crease, Mulch on Crease, A little Brown Down to the outer V and Retrospeck to highlight. 

Fuschia/sample (****) Not worn much, but I love it when I do.

Teal (*****) LOVE THIS!!!

Blue Brown (*) Recommended by my MUA. Totally not into it.

Pinked Mauve (***) Very pretty color, but I reach for Apricot Pink Pigment more.

Accent Red/sample (****) Love this color, but I have yet to wear it.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 31, 2006)

-Electric Coral(**)hardly shows up unless you use a base
-Subtle(*****)such an awesome neutralish color that can be played up or played down depending on what you pair it with.
-Golden Olive(*****)such a beautiful color, and goes on very easilly.
-Golder's Green(*****)very beautiful color that's unique.
-Night Light(*****)I use this practically everyday!
-Shimmertime(*****)This makes for a wonderful highlighter on the cheeks and eyes.
-Ruby Red(****)Even though it's not eyesafe, I still use it there.  that's my only gripe about it though.  but it's also a great lip color!  one of my favorite pigments.
-Pink Pearl(****)I wish it went on more pigmented, it has a good texture but on me, it goes on a little sheer.  I have to use hush ccb to get it to the color in the jar.
-Steel Blue(***)one of my favorite blue colors, but unfortunately, goes on like SHIT!  if you use mixing medium it goes on, but even with hush ccb, it doesn't go on like the jar.  it has to be wet I guess.
-Softwash Grey(***)it's a nice color, but has an odd texture.
-Gold Dusk(*****)SO AMAZING!  it goes with pretty much every color, and it's a wonderful cheek highlighter!
-Dazzleray(***)it's a wonderful color, but goes on a little light and grainy for me.
-Pinked Muave(***)it has a good texture and goes on pigmented, but the color is lacking in something, and i can't figure out what haha.
-Aire-de-Blu(*****)wonderful light blue.  so soft and wonderful as a wash.
-Apricot Pink(****)nice color, but I never really use it haha.
-Lily White(**)weird texture and doesn't go on very well, too white.
-Lovely Lily(*****)wonderful light purple!!


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 31, 2006)

Lovely Lily(***) Not enough colour for me
Goldenaire(****) LOVE IT
Vanilla(*****)Great base colour for me
Golden Olive(****)Makes my eyes stand out
Cornflower(**)Doesnt really suit my eye colour
White Gold(*****)BEAUTIFUL
Teal(*****)LOVE IT


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 31, 2006)

oh, god.  mine's kinda long.  I'm doing it on word right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eta:  first part-
accent red (***) makes a nice lip, but exactly like ruby red (pro)
acid orange (***) it’s a great color, nowhere to really wear it
all girl (*) I do NOT see the attraction to this damn color.  Doesn’t show up, looks bleagh
apricot pink (****) This is awesome.  I’m so glad that I have a jar.  I’m big on a lazy day eye and this makes it so easy
azrael blue (****) loses a point just because I don’t look as good in this as the greens in the same collection (haha)  very good, though
basic red (**) again, like turquoise and honestly, it’s not that red
black (***) nice deep black, but carbon is much easier to work with 
blue (rr) (***) loses points because it looks just like freshwater on me, but it’s a nice, bright color
blue brown (****) great duochrome over black
blue storm (***) it’s OKAY.  Nothing more, really
bright coral (****) nice color, but I don’t really have anywhere to wear it!
bright fuchsia (****)Great, bright color, but I don’t think it’s eyesafe
burnt burgundy (**) hard to work with IMHO and comes out quite muddy
chartreuse (***) great popping color, but I need a base and to slightly work at it
chocolate brown (***) it’s alright, but nothing real fancy
coco (****)  isn’t there two other colors just like this?  Loses a point, but it’s pretty high because it’s a HG for everyday wear
coco beach (****) great, deep brown, but I could probably do without (don’t wanna, though)
copper sparkle (****) this makes a great liner when mixed with eyeliner MM. 
copperclast (****) one of them HGs again.   Great in a crease
cornflower (***) really haven’t found anything to do with this yet
dark soul (*****) yeah, you know that a shadow would be easier, but this blends so nicely and looks great with a smoky eye
dazzleray (*****) perfect daytime eye when you really don’t want to do anything. HG
deckchair (****) loses a point for lack of originality, but it’s a HG nonetheless
deep blue green (***) oh, so pretty in the pot.  So muddy on my eye 
deep purple (***) looks a little muddy on me
emerald green (*****) great jewel toned color.  I love this
entremauve (****) makes my brown eyes pop, but exactly like grape (pro)
fairylite (***) kinda eh.  nothing really pops for me with this one
frost (***) nice highlight, but too shimmery for my taste
fuchsia (****) I honestly didn’t expect to like this so much, but it just makes the best alternative liner EVAR
gold dusk (*****) oh, so pretty.  Nice, cool color
golden lemon (***) pretty, but honestly I can’t figure out how to wear this without making me look jaundiced
golden olive (****)  lovely


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 31, 2006)

goldenaire (****) HG and it’s nice and light, but somehow makes my eyes look polished.  Loses a point because there’s deckchair and it’s almost like it
golder's green (****) awesome, unique color.  Makes my brown eyes pop
grape (*****) HG despite looking exactly like entremauve.  Makes my brown eyes pop like nothing else
green brown (*****) lovely over black liner
kelly green (**) loses so many points because of the unworkability of the texture
kitchmas (**) bleagh.  It’s too damn shimmery and falls everywhere
lily white (**) ugh.  So sparkly. Makes my eyebrows pop (haha) because it’s just so out there when I put it on
lovely lily (*****) surprised me so much on how workable this is.  This is the perfect amount of light color and texture.
marine ultra (***)  honestly, I just bought this “just because I didn’t have it”.  Nothing really poppy or anything
melon (*****) just the perfect amount of shimmer and the duochrome looks fantastic
naked (**) really.  You look naked wearing it.  What’s the point?
nightlight (*****) excellent for a smoky green eye and easy to work with
old gold (**) kinda makes me look a little jaundiced, but it’s a nice color
pink bronze (**) honestly, I don’t wear it that much.  Makes my eyelids look a little tired
pink opal (****) shimmery and slightly duochromed
pink pearl (****) excellent duochrome and great over black liner
pinked mauve (****) I use this in the corners of my eye.  Nice for a slightly smoky eye
platinum (metal) (***) excellent, but loses points for being a metal and not eyesafe
primary yellow (**) lovely color, crappy texture
rose (****) makes a great lippie and blush, but loses a point because of the texture
ruby red (***) great lip, just like accent red
silver fog (***) I’ve got so many other silvers that are easier to work with
silver metal (***) same as platinum metal.  I wish they made it eyesafe
softwash grey (*****) great just to add a little emphasis
steel blue (****) great color, shitty texture (but workable if you mash it into your brush)
subtle (****) loses a point because there are so many others like it
sunnydaze (*****) one of my HGs.  nice neutral for a lazy day
tan (****) sounds boring, really isn’t
teal (****) gorgeous color
turquoise (**) lovely color, crappy texture
vanilla (*****) lovely highlight
violet (****) nice and easy to work with
white (***) honestly, completely forgot that I owned a sample.  It’s nice and beautifully shimmery.  Would make a great highlight
white gold (***) it’s alright, but I fail to see the gold when I put it on


----------



## mellimello (Dec 31, 2006)

*All Girl (*)* - I can't stand this color. Way too glittery. Glad I just got rid of mine. Definitely not worth the hype.
*Apricot Pink (**)* - Pretty color but isn't true to life on my skin.
*Azreal Blue (****)* - A gorgeous blue that is light and airy!
*Bright Fuchsia  (***)* - Pretty but sucks that it's not "eye safe"
*Coco Beach (*****)* - LOVELOVELOVE!! lol
*Emerald Green (****)* - The consistency isn't the best but I LOVE the color.
*Deckchair (*****)* - My HG pigment. Best highlight ever imo.
*Gold Dusk (*****)* - Great as a highlight or as a base to make colors brighter.
*Goldenaire (****)* - Too close to Deckchair but pretty nonetheless.
*Golders Green (***)* - Average green, nothing special.
*Lily White (**)* - Hate the consistency, the color is ok.
*Lovely Lily (***)* - Nice color but I'm not a big fan of the pigment.
*Pinked Mauve (**)* - Meh. That's all I can say about this one lol.
*Ruby Red (*****)* - This is great on the lips and it's one of the only pink/purple hues I can pull off on my eyes.
*Softwash Grey (****)* - Love this color, wish I used it more.
*Sunnydaze (****)* - Perfect neutral brown.
*Vanilla (***)* - Nice highlight but is a little too gray/green based to use all the time. Makes good corpse makeup though! lol


----------



## bruinshorty (Dec 31, 2006)

oh my this is going to take forever....

Accent Red (****)
All Girl (****)
Apricot Pink (*****) fave
Azreal Blue (***)
Blue Storm (??) haven't used it yet
Bright Fuschia (??) haven't used it yet
Burnt Burgandy (***)
Chartreuse (****)
Chocolate Brown (*****) fave
Coco (*****)
Cool Pink (***)
Copper Sparkle (***)
Deckchair (****)
Deep Brown (***)
Deep Purple (*****) fave
Dazzleray (****)
Dusty Coral (**)
Electric Coral (??) haven't used it yet
Fairylite (***)
French Violet (****)
Frozen White (***)
Fuschia (*****)
Gold Dusk (*****) fave
Gold Metal (****)
Golden Lemon (****) my first MAC item :')
Golden Olive (*****)
Goldenaire (*****) fave
Golder's Green (****)
Grape (*****) fave
Green Brown (*****)
Kelly Green (****)
Kitchmas (2nd release) (***)
Lily White (***)
Lovely Lily (*****) fave
Melon (*****) fave
Night Light (****)
Nocturnal Plum (***)
Old Gold (****)
Pink (***)
Pink Bronze (*****)
Pink Opal (*****)
Pink Pearl (*****)
Pink Vivid (***)
Pinked Mauve (*****) fave
Polished Ivory (**)
Provence (**)
Rich Purple (****)
Rose (*****)
Rose Gold (***)
Ruby Red (****)
Shimmertime (*****)
Softwash Grey (*****)
Sunpepper (***)
Tan (*****)
Teal (*****)
Vanilla (*****) fave
Violet  (*****) fave
White (****)
White Gold (***)

these are all samples, I don't own a full jar of anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still waiting on Subtle, Entremauve, Copperclast, and Pastorale.


----------



## XoXo (Jan 1, 2007)

All Girl- (***) Very pretty, but not very original
Accent Red- (***)- Love this color. Very similar to Ruby Red though.
Aire-de-blu- (?) Havent gotten the chance to try it yet, although I adore the color.
Apricot Pink(****) LOVE this color. The perfect pink. Cant say enough about it!
Azreal Blue(*****) LOVE this color. A gorgeous blue with a slight silver cast to it. One of my favorites.
Basic Red(**) Good color, but not quite sure what to use it for. Its just a matte red.
Blue from Rebelrock(****) LOVED this color so much when I first got a sample of it, then I bought like 10 samples, and when I found a full size at the CCO, its not as 'special' anymore, if you know what I mean. I love the color though! Looks great with Azreal Blue.
Blue storm(?) Havent had the chance to use it yet, but its a very dark shimmery blue.
Bright Fuchsia-(***) Just like it says, a bright fuchsia! Not an everyday color, but it is pretty.
Bronze(****) SO pretty. Just a gorgeous Bronze, not really much else to say 
Chartreuse-(****) Great color, love it with Chartru paint as a base.
Chocolate Brown(?) Havent tried it yet, but its a dark shimmery brown. It looks very pretty.
Clear Sky Blue- (?) Havent tried it yet.
Coco-(***) Great color. Lovely, but I like subtle better.
Coco Beach(***) Great brown. Love how its shimmery, its not too dark for my skincolor.
Cool Pink-(?) Havent used it yet, but love the color. Pinkish/purple.
Copper Sparkle(*) Bad color for my skintone, very very glittery and chunky. Uck.
Copperclast(?) Love the color, but havent gotten the chance to use it yet. The color is lovely though!
Cornflower(***) Fair. I do love the sorta duocrome it has. Not one of my favorites, but its worth having the full jar.
Dark Soul-(**) Ehh not my fave. Okay as a liner, sort of chunky.
Dazzleray(****) GORGEOUS. A peach with gold cast to it. Probably my favorite She shines pigment.
Deckchair-(***) Pretty shimmery peachy color.
Deep Blue Green(***) Very dark, but pretty. I love using it as a liner.
Deep Purple(**) It is a pretty color, but looks black when applied.
Electric Coral(**) Like the color, I just dont use it too often.
Emerald Green(****) Wow. Just wow. This is a dark green with beautiful silver sparkles. (Note I apply all my pigments with mixing medium). I just LOVE it.
Entremauve(**) Very similar to Grape, but better texture. 
Fairylight(**) Cant say its my favorite, doesn't show up too well. Meh.
Forest Green(?) Havent tried it yet, but its a little darker then I hoped. Im sure I can find a way to use it though.
Frost(***) Love this, very very dramatic white/silver. 
Frozen White(***) Pretty, has a slight purple cast to it.
Fuchsia(***) Love the color, just not one I wear too often.
Gold(DC'd frost) (***) This is a gorgeous gold that looks great with Gold dusk.
Gold Metal-(**)Very intense gold, not my favorite
Gold Dusk-(****) Love this..when used lightly, it even looks good as a hilight!
Golden Olive(***) Amazing. Such a pretty Gold/Green. One of my favorites.
Golden Lemon(**) This is a nice color, just not one I wear alot
Goldenaire (***) Very soft and pretty color, not chunky at all.
Golders Green(****) Love this color, its very light though. 
Grape(**) Very very dark purple, almost identical to entremauve. 
Green(DC'd) (?) Havent used it yet, but looks somewhat similar to Night Light.
Green Brown-(?) Have not used it yet, but it looks very unique in the pot.
Kelly Green(*****) Gorgeous! I just love this color. The perfect green IMO.
Kitschmas(**) I thought I would love this, but was dissapointed when applied. Very sheer and chunky. Its okay, though.
Lily White(****) I love this color, its just absolutely gorgeous. Cant say Im crazy about the texture though.
Maroon- (***) I didnt like it at first, but its grown on me. Its a very nice dark color, very good for winter.
Melon-(**) The color is okay, I dont reach for it alot.
Mustard-(?) Havent used it yet...
Naked-(*) Not a fan, no color payoff.
Naval Blue-(?) Havent tried it yet, but it looks somewhat similar to Blue storm.
Night Light(***) Love this green. Looks great by itself.
Old Gold-(?) Havent used it yet, but its a very unique color.
Pastorale(?)- Havent used it yet, but the color is pretty.
Pink Matte- (?) Havent used it yet, but it is very similar to pink vivid
Pink Bronze(?) Havent used it yet, but I dont think i will like it. Not a fan of the texture.
Pink Opal(***) Very unique! White with a pink cast to it. Love it!
Pink Pearl(****) The pigment form of my favorite eyeshadow, stars n rockets.
Pink Vivid(?) Havent used it yet, but its a very bright matte pink.
Pinked Mauve-(***) Love the color, though is my least favorite SC pigment.
Platinum Metal- (?) Havent used it yet, but I like it better than silver metal because its lighter.
Provence(?) Havent used it yet, but I dont think ill like it. Looks similar to naked.
Pure White-(?) Havent tried it yet, buts its nothing exciting really. Just a matte white.
Rose-(****) Gorgeous color, pink with gold. I hate the texture though, which is why this doesnt get 5 stars.
Royal Blue-(?) Havent used it yet, but I love how it looks in the pot. 
Very bright matte blue.
Ruby Red-(***) Identical to Accent red. Love pairing it with it.
Shimmertime-(?) Ive only used this once, and cant remember if I liked it or not. Its a pretty color though.
Silver Metal- (**)Very intense silver, not my favorite.
Softwash Grey-(***) I wouldnt even call this grey, its more of a greyish purple. I love it.
Steel Blue(?) I havent found a way to use it yet, but I absolutely love the color, very unique.
Subtle(*****) LOVE THIS! I like it better than Coco. Has a very slight plum color to it. My favorite.
Sunnydaze-(***) Love the color, slightly glittery..great everyday color.
Tan(****)- Great everyday color, love pairing it with honeylust eyeshadow.
Teal-(***)- Very dark, but I dont wear it alot. I like it as a liner though!
True Chartreuse-(?) Havent found a way to use it yet, but its a very light matte green/yellow.
Turquoise Matte-(?) Havent used it yet, but it looks absolutely gorgeous. Im afraid to use it because I have such a small sample. I looks amazing in the pot though. 
Vanilla-(****) A staple, great hilighter.
Violet-(*****) I lovee this..my favorite purple. Its just too pretty for words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




White Gold-(***) Love this as a hilight.


----------



## betseyjohnson (Jan 1, 2007)

hmmmmmm... sorry, i have over 65 pigments and too tired and morning sick ( it should be called all day sickness instead) to list them all. I can list my favorites though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:Bright Fuschia- such a bright gorgeous hot pink fuschia. makes me think of a geisha.
:Gold Dusk- one of my favorites for an all over eyelid wash
:Old Gold- absolutely stunning duochrome
:Green Brown- i love pairing this with Old Gold
ink Vivid- barbie bubblegum pink!
:Light Blue- a vibrant vibrant blue
:Maroon- i love using this with a smokey eye


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Apricot Pink (3) I don't wear it often, but it's nice.
Azreal Blue (3) As far as blues go, it's alright. I'm pretty picky about blues but I really like this one.
Basic Red (3) Would have been a 4 but it's not eye safe. :/
Blue from Rebelrock (-) haven't worn it..
Blue storm (-) Same as above..
Bright Fuchsia-(5) I LOVE This color! It's truly one of my faves...
Chartreuse-(5) I rarely wear greens without this.
Chocolate Brown(2) Maybe I haven't found the right combination. I don't know. You'd think with blue eyes this would be fantastic but no. :/.
Cool Pink-(3) it's okay with pink sunrise/set looks.
Copper Sparkle(3) The texture is kind of weird but I love the color..
Copperclast(3) It could have been a LOT better!
Dark Soul-(2) Only worn it once, so I can't form a true opinion.
Dazzleray(4) One of my faves.
Deckchair-(3) Really pretty color for blue eyes.
Deep Blue Green(5) One of my faves..
Electric Coral(3) I like this color too..
Emerald Green (2) HONESTLY could have been better for me. I put it on and it's very difficult to work with without overpowering my skin/hair/eyes.
Fairylight(4) One of my fave highlights.
Frost (2) Meh..It's alright.. 
Frozen White (2) Not one of my faves..
Fuchsia (2) Again, not a fave...
Gold Metal (3.5) One of the better metals I think...
Gold Dusk (5) One of favorites. I love this color. It warms up a LOT of looks.
Golden Olive(5) I don't think enough good can be said about this color.
Golden Lemon(4) Another one that warms up many looks. Love it.
Goldenaire  (3) Pretty color but I don't get the hype.
Golders Green 4 An awesome soft green. 
Kelly Green (5) PERFECT green...
Kitschmas(-) Never used it. 
Melon (4) I love colors like this. It's not over powering but it really accentuates my coloring.
Night Light (3) I don't reach for it often...
Old Gold (3.5) One of my faves for a "green" look...
Pink Opal(4) I like it over my petticoat MSF!
Pink Pearl(-) haven't tried it yet.
Pink Vivid(-) Havent tried it yet.
Platinum Metal- (3) I like it with blues.
Shimmertime-(3.5)I like it on the browbone.
Silver Metal- (2.5)again, with blues.
Softwash Grey-(1) This doesn't really qualify as grey.
Subtle(5) From what I've used, I really like it...
Sunnydaze-(3) Love the color, slightly glittery..great everyday color.
Tan(1.5)- In the jar it is gorgeous on me it's not so much. The texture is weird..
True Chartreuse-(3) LOVE this..
Vanilla-(5) One of the best pigments MAC has out currently.
White Gold-(2) ehhh not so much for me...


----------



## Caderas (Jan 1, 2007)

Acid Orange (****) bright and awesome for those spazzy days
Blue RR (****) although i've heard it doesn't stay as well as the original, i still love it!
Chartreuse (*****) whoa, LOVE this
Clear Sky Blue (***) not my color, but it's beautiful and fun to work with
Deckchair (*****) although it's gone now, i'm ordering more.  --favorite--
Deep Blue Green (**) only used as a liner so far, but messy!
Emerald Green (***1/2) LOVE this color, but it's very messy
Fuschia (****) nice staying power and it's well pigmented
Golden Lemon (****1/2) kinda messy, but shows beautifully!
Golden Olive (*****) i love this, once again..messy, but gorgeous
Goldenaire (*****) nice texture and goes anywhere! --favorite--
Kelly Green (****) gorgeous bright green with nice texture
Melon (*****) this layers nicely and blends beautifully --favorite--
Pink Bronze (*****) i love this with Sushi Flower, such a cool color!
Pink Pearl (****) blends purple into pink perfectly, don't use much though.
Primary Yellow (*****) this is SO bright and colorful, love to wear it.
Rose (***) nice cheek color, haven't used it as e/s yet.
Ruby Red (****) i like this as a crease color with pinks to add depth.
Teal (*****) this goes nice all over the eye, and it shows beautifully!
Vanilla (*****) FIRST full-sized pigment, use it almost every day. --favorite--
Violet (*****) the perfect shade of purple

[haven't used Blue Brown, Old Gold, Tan yet!]


----------



## bebs (Jan 1, 2007)

Pigment Ratings 
1 – 5 
I rated these on colors I like and use a lot and how well it was to use and tried to add comments to each and every one of them
Mac NW 20 during the summer
And NW 15 during the winter 

Accent Red – (****) wonderful color but very close to ruby red so if you didn’t pick it up when it came out just buy the other, the only thing different is the reflect colors within it
Acid Orange  - (*****) this is my fav. Orange ever, seriously! If you wear orange at all this is a must have for you!!! I love wearing this with gold, or golden lemon and bright coral for a rainbowish summer look!  
Aire-de-blu – (****) this is a wonderful color that just came out and has a nice blue and silver shine though at times seems to have a little bit too much silver in it for my taste 
All Girl – (*** 1/2) this is a pretty color but not worth the price or the hype that comes with it, however I don’t know of any color that is close to it so it gets a higher rating 
Apricot Pink _ (****) this is a gorgeous pink plum color that looks wonderful as an eye shadow, eyeliner or lipglass (mix it with mac’s clear lipglass)
Auburn – (***) this is a deep burnt red/brown color I wouldn’t suggest picking it up unless you are just nuts like me and just want to collect them all, I’ve only used this a small handful of times 
Azreal Blue – (**) this is a ok color but kinda way to silvery if you are looking for a better light blue color I would go with Aire-de-blu in stead it would also be easier to find at the moment
Basic Red – (** 1/2) this is a nice eye safe red/orange and is great if you are looking to layer another red over it, but by its self it tend to show a bit to orange on my skin
Black – (*****) this is great as an eyeliner a bit better then black black if you can find it, it just shows though a little bit more deep
Black Black  - (*****) this is great as eyeliner
Blue (RR Blue) – (****) this is a truly gorgeous blue and I have found nothing close to it, I’ve only used it a handful of times but I’m not really a blue girl, but when I have I totally love it more then anything
Blue Brown – (*****) this is one of the best colors ever, I would give it more then 5 stars if I could. It’s a great color and if you can make it work on your skintone I would say go pick it up
Blue Storm – (***) if you skipped over this color go pick it up as naval blue from the pro store they are so close on the skin at times I wonder why I picked up both (only bought this so I could truly have the full collection I’m a bit odd what can I say)
Brass – (****) this is a nice color worth the search and if you can pick it up I would however if it’s a toss up between this and bronze, go with bronze
Bright Coral – (****) this is a great pink color and I believe its d/c if you can find it anywhere I would pick it up
Bright Fuchsia – (*****) again a great color that thankful mac still carries if you have the money pick it up and keep it forever cause its a pretty color
Bronze – (*****) this is my fav pigment ever seriously if you can get your hands on it I would say buy as much as you can, its beautiful color 
Burnt Burgundy – (**) I’m having a very hard time blending and working with this color and making it so it doesn’t look like I have black eye 
Chartreuse – (*****) this is a wonderful my favorite green and I would totally suggest picking it up if you can 
Chocolate Brown – (****) nice rich chocolate brown the name says it call, this has nice brown and gold undertones and looks great as eyeliner or eye shadow
Clear Sky Blue – (****) I picked this up just because and I have used it 3 times its quite easy to work with for a matte, if you like blues this is a go to color
Coco – (****) this is a nice color when working with browns, if you can find it I would highly suggest picking it up
Coco Beach –(***) this is a pretty color, with copper undertones the same brown tone that is in chocolate brown.
Cool Pink – (**) this is a light matte pink and a very nice one to, I don’t tend to pick it up much without its counterpart in a paint stick and have used it on top of lipstick to lighten the color and added depth to some of them
Copper – (*****) must buy it if you can find it this is a wonderful gorgeous color 
Copper (metal) – (***) this is a nice metal pigment and for a metal I like it, but compared to the frost version this comes in as a low second
Copperclast – (*****) I love, love, love this pigment what can I say its got a lot of colors in it depending upon what you use as a base
Copper Sparkle – (*****) I totally love this pigment I want to call it a glitter almost because its texture is so different, once you get working with this one down, rose and steel blue are the same
Cornflower – (****) this is a very nice duo chrome color that I hardly get the chance to use but I love it all the same, and I want to say its once of a kind but the lighter version of it seems to be soft wash gray I believe if you want the colors toned down a bit. 
Dark Soul – (***) the only thing I’ve ever been able to use this for is eyeliner and really it looks the same as black tied when applied that way, its very pretty in the jar but kinda a let down out side of it, but if you cant go to the pro store to get black black get this instead
Dazzleray – (*****) I love this honey color its one of the few I really do love, love, love ok maybe more then a few but its beautiful and we don’t have anything else like it at the moment so go out and buy it if you can cause dude its so worth it
Deckchair – (*****) this is a really nice color kinda reminds me of melon but in a different peachier/ pinkish way 
Deep Blue Green – (***) I’ve never used this pigment as anything but an eyeliner but I like playing with it on my hand and it’s a very nice color that is easy to work with and in the right light it can pass for forest green if you are trying to find that one
Deep Brown – (****) is nice as an eyeliner and eyeshadow but a little bit hard to work with at first but like all matte you get used to it and just have to remember to apply a lot of base before hand and know not to expect to go out with it on the first time using it.
Deep Purple – (***) again this is one of those I’ve only used for eyeliner but it’s a nice color to have and it’s very pretty too
Dusty Coral – (*****) this is a wonderful matte that works great as an eyeshadow as well as a blush I’m not sure about as a lipglass because I’ve never tried it
Electric Coral – (*****) this is a very good pigment and one of the bright ones that mac makes and if you like “loud” colors well then look no more it along with bright fuchsia


----------



## bebs (Jan 1, 2007)

Emerald Green – (** 1/2) this pigment is harder to work with then some of the other mattes that I’ve tried in the past it takes a long while to get used to it because of the fine milling and the glitter texture with it
Entremauve – (***) this to me is the same as emerald green a little harder to work with, I’ve heard it compared to grape quite a bit and they are pretty close and to some interchangeable so if you looking for a nice dark purple that’s not LE look for grape instead of entremauve
Fairylite – (*****) this and naked are my fav for a nice wonderful nude eye 
Forest Green – (****) if your going for a dark green look, look no father then forest green it is the best dark green ever! 
French Violet – (***) just rating this one on color alone I’ve never actually used it
Frost – (*****) I am one of the few that like this color it has a glittery texture that is a bit tough to work with at first but once you get used to it, it’s a nice pigment 
Frozen White –(****) I like to use this if I’m doing blue eyes or purple as a highlight or under the eye just to make it pop it’s a very easy color to work with and one of the nice ones that I tend to reach for just to add a few different colors 
Fuchsia – (****) this is a nice color and one of the ones you can find in the free standing stores its not one that is eye catching to me in the jar but out side and on as eyeshadow or mixed into lipglass its very nice and one of the pigments you shouldn’t over look
Genuine Orange – (***) I’ve never actually used this pigment it was one of those I want it I need it to have them all it seems like the older matte formula and maybe a little bit harder to work with then the new ones 
Gold – (*** 1/2) this is a nice color but not worth the prices it goes for if you want a nice golden yellow go with golden lemon if you can get it. 
Gold (metal) – (**) like with all the metals these aren’t the easiest things to use or anything of the sort, if I knew what I knew now I might not buy them again.
Gold Dusk – (****) this is a very nice frosty pale gold and if you want something like golden lemon but a bit lighter this is the color to go to, it like all frost pigments easy to use and blend 
Goldenaire – (***) I well unlike most this isn’t my fav. Color its nice and all but to me its to much like everything else, but if you took the other away it would be a nice color by its self
Golden Lemon – (*****) I love this color it’s my fav ever, even better then gold! And is a must have in my book sadly I believe mac has d/c this color 
Golden Olive – (****) this is one of the first pigments I got and I totally love it, it’s a wonderful medium golden green not to dark and not to light wonderful when doing a green eye
Golders Green – (*****) I love this color it wasn’t what I expected but it’s a nice warm mintie green with gold tones in it
Grape – (***) this color is a very nice purple but you can interchange it very well with entremauve as well without many people knowing
Green – (*****) I love this green it’s a true wonderful green and nothing else in the line is like this color it’s to good to pass up so don’t if you can find it ever 
Green (Matte) – (***) there is a lot of hype and a you cant get factor about this pigment, it is nice, however like most mattes it’s a bit hard to use compared to the frost pigments the color is a nice toned down green and is pretty, however I don’t see many people using this pigment or maybe even getting mad when trying to because of the texture and dark color
Green Brown – (****) this is a lot like old gold yet nothing at all like it. It’s the perfect brown with green duo chrome mixed in with it. It’s one that you might use all the time or hardly at all depending upon how bold you want to go with your make up that day
Kelly Green – (***) this is a very nice green color a bit warmer then golder’s green, as well as a darker mix with green it’s a very nice pigment so if your in the pro store I would say pick it up and add it to the pigments that you have cause it’s a great color
Kitschmas (second release) – (***) this is a nice low toned pink mauve mix but not really worth the hype that was around it
Landscape Green – (*** 1/2) this is a very pretty matte green I however do go for the frost pigments more but all and all its very nice when you are trying to do a toned down look
Lily White – (***) this is a nice pretty frost with a pink and purple glow to it
Light Blue – (****) I love this color its one of the nicest blues I think I have seen in a while its easy to apply for a matte and I have reached for it more so then others just to play and use above most of the others 
Lovely Lily – (****) this is a nice light violet I really love it when I’m using purples and light colored eyes, its another one that’s easy to use and a beautiful color to use
Marine Ultra – (***) marine ultra seems like royal blue just a lot less bright and vibrant I’ve only reached for this one very few times because it doesn’t seem to stand out with all the other bright blues around
Maroon – (****) a lot of people don’t seem to like maroon and I don’t see where that comes in it’s a wonderful deep plum great with a smoky eye, eyeliner pair it with a gold or a bronze and you will have a very striking eyeshadow doing for the night
Melon – (*****) this is one of my fav pigments to play with in the summer time it’s a wonderful peach with an orange glow paired great with acid orange among many things out side of oranges to 
Mustard – (*) this is one of the colors many pigment collectors go for and have a harder time of finding and unless you are that it is a waste its ok to work with but the color makes most look sickly (I’ve tried it on my self many time as well as many other friends with different eyeshadow) it makes a dark yellow cast on the skin
Naval Blue – (****) this is a lot like blue storm in fact I get the two mixed up once and a while so if you have one you have the other, it’s a very nice dark blue anyways that I think is always nice to have if you like well blues 
Naked – (****) another wonderful nude pigment for eyeshadow 
Night Light – (****) I must say when this pigment first came out I was all over it and now well I still I am, I totally love it, it’s a lovely darker green with a brown cast and a gold cast as well if you don’t have it already I would try to get at least a sample if not a whole jar of this color 
Nocturnal Plum – (***) this is a really dark purple/maroon pigment quite nice and dark I’ve used this as eyeliner and mascara many times at night and it just adds a little bit of color and its very nice however its hardly workable as an eyeshadow and d/c
Old Gold – (****) this is one of my all time go to pigments I totally love it and its one of the only pigments I have showing use its beautiful on its own or paired up with others 
Orange – (****) this is a color I had to look for majorly to find but really I hardly ever use it, it’s a nice orange and a true orange at that its one that I’m sure will have its uses since it is easy to work with
Pastorale – (*****) this pigment was like what I wanted golder’s green to be, it’s a wonderful sea foam green light and beautiful a must have in my book


----------



## bebs (Jan 1, 2007)

Pink Bronze – (*****) again one of my fav pigments, and lucky for most it is at freestanding stores now it’s a gorgeous duo chrome of orange and pink great if your doing a sunset eye 
Pink – (***) this is as its said pink, the only thing I use this pigment for is to mix within clear lipglass but it is a very nice color I however don’t go with pink eyeshadow to often so I don’t know how well it work for that
Pink Opal – (*****) I totally love this it’s a frost light pink that if you want can be added on the cheeks as a highlight or even as eyeshadow if you wanted
Pink Pearl – (*****) beautiful purple pink due chrome 
Pink Vivid – (****) another beautiful matte pink/purple pigment
Pinked Mauve – (****) this is a very nice frost pigment and reminds me of pink vivid in some ways and if you can still find it I would pick it up
Platinum (metal) – (**) like all the metals this is a wonderful color however hard to work with, if anybody can figure out how to use it better get to me, however you can use mascara mixing medium and it makes a hot mascara 
Polished Ivory – (*) this is ok for really a nude highlight and a bit of concealer if your skin is light enough (I use this under my eyes once and a while to blend in to make my darker ones work for me
Primary Yellow – (***) I use this rarely but when I do I love it, it’s a very easy to use matte that’s a bright pretty yellow as the name implies 
Provence – (*****) another wonderful nude color mac makes a few of these so if that’s what you are looking for go with Fairylite or naked it will be easier and probably cheaper to find then this LE color, but don’t get me wrong if you can get this color pick it up
Pure White – (****) this is great for use on the inside of the eye instead of using a white pencil to make the eye pop, it looks like baby powder and if fairly easy to use
Purple – (*****) I must say I love this color it took me a long time to get a hold of it and it’s a gorgeous bright matte purple, if you can get a hold of it go for it
Red – (***) this is a true red unlike basic red, it’s a matte as well and I don’t believe its eye safe however I’ve put a paint stick on and used it as eyeshadow before but each to their own, and mac does say its not for that area, just letting people know before using it
Rich Purple – (**) again a very nice purple but it seems we can only have so much purple without looking like one got hit, if you have darker skin then mine it would probably be a nice color (I’m sorry I’m just really pale)
Royal Blue – (****) I must say for blues this is one of the best it’s a great color fairly easy to use and a vibrant blue that easy to use
Rose – (****) for those that dare this is a beautiful blush if used lightly, mixed with clear lipglass it can be used for that as well I love using this as eyeshadow however, with a shade stick under it, it works fine
Rose Gold (metal) – (**) another metal that it really great as a mascara and a pretty color all on its on as well, I’ve used this as a eyeshadow as well
Ruby Red – (*****) nice deep pink red with reflects colors in it
Silver – (*****) I wouldn’t really call this silver because it’s more of a gunmetal gray color, if you want silver go to silver fog instead but reviewing it for just the pigment its self its wonderful and I love it
Silver (metal) - (**) I have all 5 of the metals and this is my least favorite of all of them I just have a hard time getting them to work the way I want them to, these are most defiantly for the bold and brave and not the faint of heart
Silver Fog – (*****) I love this silver pigment it’s very nice and light and easy to work with and if you add reflects pearl on top of it omg it looks wonderful
Shimmertime – (**) this is a very shimmerie pink its nice but nothing to special, if you don’t have it and have to shell out a lot for a pigment unless you are in love with baby pinks this is a pass
Softwash Gray – (****) seems almost like a lighter version of cornflower
Steel Blue – (*****) I have died and gone to heaven with this color I have to say this is my all time fav! It’s a dark blue and it seems gold but if you compare it to bronze pigment the color within it almost looks the same
Subtle – (***) this is a nice frosty brown, light like coco but a few shades darker 
Sunny Daze – (***) this one is like subtle and coco however it seems to have a lot more silver within it if your looking for light silver brown this is your color
Sunpepper – (****) I like this color, it’s a dark brown with a silver and blue and green duo chrome with in, in the light it’s a beautiful color that I don’t think could be reproduced though mac’s current pigments 
Tan – (**) tan was one of the first few pigments that I got, and it’s a very nice color I just don’t find my self-reaching for it as I do with most of my other pigments 
Teal – (*****) I love, love, love this color also if you put this over sea me shade stick it looks like the sought out parrot eyeshadow
True Chartreuse – (****) I use this as a red corrector on zits and all that however I haven’t found any other use for it as of yet, because when mixed on the eye with frosts it tends to not look so great, but if I find anything else with it I’ll post it up
Turquoise – (****) this one is one of my fav matte its easy to work with and a beautiful color to wear when doing teals and greens or blues and teals. If you can find it I would say pick it up and give it a try 
Vanilla – (*****) this is a cool pigment it seems more of a frost with red or orange chrome in the light depending upon what color base you use under it
Violet – (****) I love this color, its another one that is just so pretty, and seems to be under rated for color wise, this is one of the first purples I grab if I’m doing anything with them, and I would sugest it to anybody who wanted a purple
White – (*****) ok well I’m going to say frost and white are two different pigments, white is a glowing pearl of a color with no glitter particles and its just wow that’s all I can say, I love working with this pigment its so easy to use and so beautiful, pick it up if you can find it, its well worth it if you are looking for a pearl white that’s not frost.
White Gold – (****) I like this pigment easpically when using old gold it’s a nice color but probably not one I would use on its own for anything, maybe a highlight on a green eye depending upon my mood, but it’s a highly under rated color that should have the light once and a while
Yellow – (*) I mostly just bought this one to make my collection complete I’ve tried using it once and it makes me look almost sickly


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 2, 2007)

Too many to mention and guess what? I never use them, so this past collection I normally would of bought them just because they were "pigments" and popped them in the pigment drawer and they would of never seen the light of day again after being entered in my Excel spreadsheet.......this time I looked at the pigments from Danse and said they were far too sheer and colors I normally would never ever wear, and didnt buy them. 

Will I  regret it later on? Most likely in some  stupid makeup junkie way, but its for the better cause its just a waste of money as every single one of of my pigments just sit in the box, in the pigment drawer waiting...for what? for me to die and then they get tossed in the garbage or dropped off at Goodwill by my family?


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 2, 2007)

blue brown (*****) gorgeous crease colour w/ blues
chartreuse (*) not my colour
cornflower (***) gorgeous! a little too bold for me tho
fuchsia (*****) love it!
kitschmas (****) love it as a highlight for purple
melon (*****) love it!
naked (*) chunky, glittery texture - boring
old gold (*****) love it!
pink bronze (*****) love it!
rose (***) beautiful colour; horrible texture
tan (****) good neutral
teal (*****) love it!
vanilla (*****) my favourite highlight
violet (*****) LOVE this one!! my HG purple


----------



## Cdjax (Jan 2, 2007)

Tan(*****)
Coco(****)
Lovely Lily(*****)
Goldenaire(****)
Old Gold(*****)
Pink Bronze(*****)
Violet(*****)
Deckchair(****)
Teal(***)
Lily White(*****)
Blue Storm(****)
French Violet(**)
Forest Green(*****)
Softwash Grey(****)
Azreal Blue(*****)
Golder’s Green(*****)
Shimmertime(****)
Dazzleray(*****)
Night Light(****)
Entremauve(****)
Golden Olive(***)
Vanilla(****)
Platinum Metal(****)
Pink Opal(***)
Melon(****)
Blue Brown(****)
Deep Blue Green(***)
Deep Purple(*****)
Fairylite(****)
Gold Metal(****)
Rose(***)
Pink Pearl(****)
Gold(****)
Coco Beach(****)
Dark Soul(*****)
Silver(****)
Kitchmas(***)
Rose Gold Metal(**)
Frost(**)
All Girl(****)
Steel Blue(*****)
Naked(***)
Green Brown(****)
Cornflower(*****)
Chocolate Brown(****)
Golden Lemon(***)
Apricot Pink(****)
Pinked Mauve(*****)
Emerald Green(*****)
Grape(****)
Gold Dusk(*****)
Sunpepper(****)
Rich Purple(*)
White Gold(**)


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 1, 2008)

I love this thread.  I'm bumping it


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 1, 2008)

*I LOVE pigments!!! I use them wayyyy more than eyeshadows!!
the only color one I don't LOVE LOVE LOVE is aire de blue, it looks wonderful in the jar, but it goes on very sheer!

My fav ones are Sunpepper, Violet, and Frost, Pure white... well, I love them all but I have too many to name off the top of my head, and I'm not gonna go get them!  =D




*


----------



## KikiB (Jul 1, 2008)

My pigments:

Aire de Blu: 3.5/5. The reason why I rate this one so low is because it has so little colour payoff, so using it alone as a shadow isn't going to cut it. However I can't live without it as it is a truly beautiful sky blue with silver sparkle.
Golden Lemon: 5/5. On the skin, this looks gold but it's not metallic gold, just a nice yellow-y gold. It can really amp up a neutral look, and it goes great when I do my yellow looks.
Helium: 4.5/5. Another cannot live without pigment! The payoff on this one alone is not that great. It makes a great highlight colour. The way that I make this so valuable to me is mixing it-I mix it with Jardin Aires, with Pink Pearl, with Violet...it's a very light pink with a red duochrome to it. Also with this one, be prepared for fallout. It's nothing that is going to be detrimental-just sweep the shrapnel away-but there is fallout nonetheless.
Jardin Aires: 5/5. I hear all the time about how people love Vanilla but if you have a warmer skin tone, this is a hundred times better as a highlighter. Not only does it work amazingly for that but you can use it anywhere on the face effectively.
Lark about: 4/5. It's a very interesting pigment all right...it is similar in texture to Jardin Aires in that it is a bit chunky, but it's still a nice one. It's a white with blue duochrome, which makes for an interesting highlight. 
Mutiny: 5/5. Where has this been all my life? A nice, frosty light blue with really good payoff? LOVE IT! I would say the texture is similar to that of Teal or Jardin Aires.
Pink Pearl: 4/5. It's a very pretty colour but nothing I could not live without. If I get back into doing pink looks for the eye I suppose I would use this more but I rarely ever reach for it.
Teal: 3/5. It's such a pretty colour, and the texture is great, but I have used it maybe 5 times tops since I bought it. Mixing it was how I was able to get some use out of it, but it is harder for me to work with.
Violet: 5/5. If you love purples your collection needs to have this. It looks dark on, but it goes on more subtle and if you pair this with Beautiful Iris you have a look that can take you anywhere.

These are just the pigments I have, I will edit as I get more.


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 1, 2008)

Well of my full size pigments:

Melon (****) Not five because I don't like it on my eyes, but I LOVE it on my lips and cheeks. Its the best blush color ever.
Lovely Lily (*****) Adore this color. Its amazing as a all over wash or as a highlight for purples.
Pink Pearl (*****) LOVE Pink Pear. Its gorgeous as a eye color, lip color and a cheek color.
Revved Up (****) Beautiful eye and cheek color
Silver Fog (***) I love this color but I cannot make it work on me. Which is why I'm swapping it LOL

Vials:
Violet (*****) My all time favorite pigment, I adore this one.
Golden Olive (*****) Second favorite! LOL
Vanilla (*****) So verisital and beautiful.
Pinked Mauve (****) Another one that is great for eyes and cheeks)
Maroon (***) I use it occasionally, its pretty but I don't really know what to do with it...
Copper Sparkle (**) Eh, its okay. Makes me look... Weird
Dazzleray (*****) Love, love, love Dazzleray! So pretty
Lily White (***) I prefer Vanilla, but its okay
Sunpepper (****) Beautiful color. Don't use it enough

Samples:
Mauvement (**) Not my favorite at all...
Deckchair (***) Not sure why this is HG. Its pretty but I don't reach for it a lot myself...
Naval Blue (***) Way to dark but its a pretty color
Softwash Blue (***) My favorite blue, but I really don't like or wear blues that often...
Cool Pink (*****) LOVE This color! I wish I would have bought it when I was at the PRO store!
Viz A Violet (**) Take Violet over this anyday... Or Lovely Lily
Mutiny (***) Its a beautiful color but I'm glad I don't own a whole jar.


----------



## aimee (Jul 2, 2008)

i really love steel blue
its my favourite other than that i really like
bell bottom blue, mutiny, old gold
this are the piggies i use the most


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 2, 2008)

Provence (*****) - Love this, really underrated!
Vanilla (*****) - Great highlighter.
Silver Fog (**) - Not for me.
Golden Olive (*****) - Favourite green!
Chartreuse (****).
Teal (*****) - So pretty!
Cornflower (**) - Doesn't work for me.
Melon (***).
Tan (****).
Dark Soul (*****).
Gold Dusk (*****) - Love this!
Revved Up (***).
Lily White (****).
Copper Sparkle (*****) - Makes a great liner too.
Rose (*) - Don't like at all!
Rich Purple (**).
Smoke Signals (*) - Doesn't blend at all well.
Helium (****).
Sunpepper (****).
Forest Green (*****).
Dazzleray (****).
Naval Blue (***).
Softwash Gray (****).
Emerald (***).
Pastorale (*****).


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 2, 2008)

*Acid Orange (*****) - OMG <3 *This is one of my favorites of all time ever. I can't get enough of this amazing orange. It's just too too too fun. I can wear it with my sparkles, my neutrals or something bright and summery.**~-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


-~***
Bell Bottom Blue (****) - *this is a great blue. it makes a fabulous accent color or a full on blue. I've recently used it in nail polish and it looked great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Chartreuse (*****) - my fave green! <3 *I would wear this everyday if I could, but then people would start to call me the girl with green eyeshadow....*
Pink Pearl (****) - *nice pink. looks good with darker roses and neutrals. has a better texture than some of the other pinks I've swatched. *
Rose Gold (*****) - *





this was my reason to go to the pro store in the first place. I wasn't disappointed either! I love my rose gold! Lovely. Golden. Goes with my Skin. just enough shimmer/metallic to be awesome but not too much to look like a "fake glitter" or something...love love love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Accent Red (***) - *my first pigment. its a nice red. i don't think it's eye safe. the only thing I've used it for is nail color. its nice enough, but has never stood out against all my other berries, plums and reds. 

Glitter Pigments....I wasn't sure if I should put them on the list or not....
*Reflects Bronze (****) - *for a glitter this is awesome. its I love love love it. It's the only glitter i could see myself wearing all the time. which is why I bought it. love the color. it applied easier than other glitters I've had in the past etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Reflects Turquatic (***) - *this one doesn't get four stars because I just don't wear it as much as the Reflects Bronze. It's nice. It's turquoise. I wear it on top of my Blue Peep Fluidline sometimes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's my rating, it took a while to type it:

accent red (***) I like this with smoke signals, but don’t know how else to wear it with!
blue brown (****) I love this over black and with Freshwater in the crease
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bright coral (-) haven’t worn it yet 
burnt burgundy (-) haven’t worn it yet
chartreuse (*****) I love this, it’s my HG green color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chocolate brown (**) it’s kinda boring color
copper sparkle (***) I like this, but don’t find it that unique 
copperclast (****) love this one too
deep blue green (****) love this with Mutinity 
deep purple (-)haven’t worn it yet
emerald green (*****) I love this
fuchsia (****) I love this for a smoky pink look
golden lemon (*****) fave
golden olive (****) fave
melon (*****) fave, and I also use it to blend e/s in the same color family
mutinity (*****) fave – beautiful light blue
naval blue (-) haven’t worn it yet
old gold (*****) fave, OMG I freakin love this one
Pastoral (***) I like the color, but not crazy about it
pink pearl (*****) fave, on eyes and cheecks!
rose (*****) texture is kinda chunky, I still love it though. The color is awesome
smoke signal (**) I like the color and it’s great for smoky eyes, but there’s too much fall out, so I’m not crazy about it.
steel blue (****) great color, texture is chunky like rose
tan (****) fave
teal (****) fave
vanilla (*****) fave, my everyday highlighter
viz-a-violet (*****) this one doesn’t get a lot of love with other ppl but it’s one of my faves


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 28, 2008)

Tan (****) Too frosty for a lid color, but I like it in my crease, and it makes a great cheek highlight!
Blue-Brown (****) Really pretty, but only with a blue or black base, which kind of makes it a pain
Pastorale (**) Can't get this to show up for the life of me
Old Gold (*****) I love this pigment, gourgeous sorta neutral, turns into a lovely emerald green over a black base!
Gold Stroke (***) Nice to have, nothing spectacular
Golden Olive (*****) Beautiful green!
Sweet Sienna (****) super pretty, but too sheer for my liking
Mauvement (****) Again, super pretty, but too sheer for me


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 30, 2008)

*Bell Bottom Blue*-***** (I was surprised by how much I love this one)
*Blondes Gold*- ***** such a perfect light neutral
*Circa Plum*- ***
*Copper Beam*- ***** sooo pretty & the texture is to die for!
*Gold Stroke*- ***
*Gilded Green*- ****
*Heritage Rouge ****** another favorite! all the overrich piggies are great!
*Jardin aires*- ** (bought it, brought it home, then realized that it's very    similar to melon- but I can't bear to part with it)
*Lovely lily*- ***
*Mauvement*** not crazy about the texture
*Melon*- ***** 
*Museum Bronze*- ****
*Mutiny*- *****
*Pink Pearl*- ** (not sure how to use it)
*Provence*-***** (my favorite highlight)
*Sweet Sienna*- ****
*Vanilla*-****


----------

